# Sad Day Today



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Today marks the beginning of the end of my shooting I feel, on my drive to work this morning I saw a sign I knew eventually I would see "auction may 15th" this is sad because its on my 19acre UN official back garden. These local scrub lands have remained untouched all through the years and now for a mere 75,000.00 they are all in the pit for the developers. I estimate about a year before anyone would build on there so I have this window to harvest as many forks as possible before I can no longer mooch About .


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

that is sad


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

progress.......................sucks dont it!


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

sad indeed, there is nothing like having a stoping grounds that you become familiar with.


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

Thats crap m8 ,you have 2 options either get a good saw and spend the time you have harvesting every fork you see,or get a gang of mad crasy hippie protestors and try to save the land ,or chain yourself to a tree when the day comes,or start a petition im sure every member here will back you up,


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

go to work for the construction crew and get all the forks .


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

I say you protest with the forum with signs going around saying SOS: save our slingshots!
Also the wildlife is important aswell
Cheers, tom


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Ghost thread dragged up .... I shed a tear today drove past my shooting grounds and it looks like a scene from a WW1 film every precious tree and shrub has gone and the entire 10 acres is now dirt .... 40 new homes will now stand where I spent many an afternoon enjoying nature... **** ... now I'm one of those guys who post where can I shoot threads I really feel like something personal has been taken from me its so sad that 20 years of growing has been churned to earth in two days just 48 hours ago my wild playground was untouched...


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I feel for you man, I really do









LGD


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

One of the sadest things. The connection man-wilderness is cut.
I know what is like. My town was, some 25 years ago, surrounded by little forest and many green spots. Today it's a concrete forest instead...


----------



## Johnbaz (Oct 24, 2012)

**** that's bad









I spent a couple of months getting a stunted wild Oak tree ready for lifting in the following spring (to make a bonsai of it)

It was growing on a ramp at work that leads to the BR main London line..

The ramp was overgrown with Silver Birch and various other plants but this Oak was special, it looked to be about eighty years old (it wasn't though as the track was last in use thirty years ago!) and was a stocky two feet tall speimen..

I was gutted when I went to tend to it one day and the whole ramp had been cleared
















Is there any other woodland where you can pass some time??

Cheers, John..


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Your story reminds me of mine Johnbaz. I have a few other places I can shoot ( now I drive) but none will be the same ... really was 10 acres of rarely used shooting heaven just wiped away like your Oak, I suppose selfishly it was not the action of removing the land but feeling like I had no control over it... big companies once again just doing anything when and how they like in the "good" cause .... I mean I shall stop whining now lol just something, some places are special ... peace


----------



## MAV (Mar 18, 2012)

harson said:


> Thats crap m8 ,you have 2 options either get a good saw and spend the time you have harvesting every fork you see,or get a gang of mad crasy hippie protestors and try to save the land ,or chain yourself to a tree when the day comes,or start a petition im sure every member here will back you up,


The third option is buy it.


----------

